# patient sent to ER from Office



## aarnold13 (Oct 19, 2009)

We had a patient that was seen in our office and the doctor did an E/M on the patient and then decided to send the patient to our ER that is attached to our clinic. We are not a direct part of the hospital. Can I bill a 99213 since the patient had an evaluation in office but it was decided to send him to the ER, where he was seen?


----------



## LLovett (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, your billing is not affected by other providers out of your group/specialty. As long as the documentation supports the code you should be fine.

I say this with the assumption this is the only time your provider saw this patient this date of service.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## aarnold13 (Oct 19, 2009)

yes, he did not seem him in the ER that day. Thanks so much! It gets so confusing with our doctors having hospital rights and with our hospital being connected to our clinic. I am never sure where the cross over is and how insurances view things like this.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 19, 2009)

If one of our providers sees a pt in the office and sends them to the ER we only charge what was done ie, EKG, blood draw. We are a Critical Access Hospital.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 19, 2009)

Why are you not billing for the providers service?

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kbarron (Oct 19, 2009)

With Critical Access Hospital we bill 1 claim for all encounters on 1 date of service. We all share the same tax ID.


----------



## aarnold13 (Oct 19, 2009)

In our setting we are different tax ID numbers and actually the ER doctors are employed by Primus services,which bills completely different from the hospital so we don't run into the issue of the tax ID numbers.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 19, 2009)

Karen,

I guess I don't understand CAH billing then, do you not have different specialties?

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

